# Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?



## FischersFritze (23. November 2004)

#c Moin Jungs!
Ich habe vor meine Crescent 535 ( Mr.Postman) zusätzlich mit Rutenhaltern auf dem Hardtop auszustatten!
Nun meine Frage:Ich möchte es so gestalten,daß ich die Rutenhalter auf einer EdelstahlStange( Handlauf o.ä.) habe, welche aber abnehmbar sein soll, da ich zum Transport meines Bootes meistens das Ganzkörperkondom ( Fahrpersenning) drüberhabe. Für die Trollingbar habe ich mittels Tite-Lock Rutenhaltern eine Möglichkeit gefunden, weil sie sich runterklappen lassen, aber bei 6-8 Rutenhaltern auf dem Dach macht sich das zeitlich schonbemerkbar( will ja nicht erst 'ne Stunde aufbauen müssen)!
Kennt jemand von Euch einen der so eine Konstruktion günstig bauen könnte??
Für Tipp's bin dankbar!
Übrigens: Es geht langsam wieder aufwärts mit dem Schleppen, dem nahenden Winter sei Dank!!
MFG FischersFritze #h


----------



## Dipsdive (23. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Hallo FischerFritze,
schicke doch mal eine PM an Beluga. 
Der hat auf seinem neuen Boot ein Klappmechanismus für die Rutenhalter auf dem Dach montiert. Wenn du ihn direkt ansprichst, hilftt er dir bestimmt weiter.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Beluga heißt hier Luner. Das nur damit die PM ankommt


----------



## FischersFritze (23. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Dacht ich's mir doch!
Danke Tiffy!


----------



## quicksilver540 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Hi fischer fritze!!! kann dir zwar nicht wirklich weiterhelfen da ich selber immoment an solchen dingen bastel.kann der nicht weiterhelfen?falls du nicht weisst wer ich bin ,wir saßen uns beim bootsanger-diner gegenüber#h |bla: .Was macht denn dein dänischer freund?kann dr dir nicht weiterhelfen?;+ Gruss marco


----------



## Mirko (24. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Hallo FischersFritze,
ich hatte auf der Hanseboot soetwas auf dem Stand von BTC gesehen gehabt. Es handelte sich um einen Träger, auf dem sich mehrere Edelstahlrutenhalter befanden, der mittels Schnellverschluss auf einer Reling befestigt werden kann. Eigentlich genau das, was Du suchst.
Grüße Mirko


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Wie wäre es sonst mit dem Tite-Lock TL 5760 System ?
http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop/pd382214295.htm?categoryId=91
(Vielleicht meint Marco auch den,von Tite-Lock gibbet ja mehrere Füße)

Soll ja sehr schnell demontierbar sein #c ?

Uli H.


----------



## FischersFritze (24. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Nö, bei Wolfgang Otto habe ich mir dieses System angeschaut, aber das ist noch nicht das was ich suche, na  mal sehen,vielleicht freunde ich mich ja doch noch mit dem Tite-LockSystem an. Trotzdem danke für die Tips.
MFG Stefan


----------



## Tiffy (24. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Moin Stefan,

im Grunde brauchst Du doch nur zwei V4A Rohre links und rechts am Hardtop in denen Du mittels Steckverbindung und Sicherungssplint einen Bügel, der Quer übers Hardtop geht, einstecken kannst. An dem Bügel kannst Du dann Rutenhalter nach Wahl anbauen. Und abbauen wäre nur ein Handgriff....


----------



## Rainer 32 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Hallo
Ich habe zwei 5760 Tite Lok auf dem Dach. Persönlich bin ich mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden. zubedenken ist, das die Ruten recht hoch stehen. Auf meiner Quicksilver muss ich (182cm) mich schon etwas strecken, um die Ruten aus dem Halter zu nehmen. Viel kleiner sollte man für diese Lösung nicht sein wenn man nicht immer einen Tritt mitnehmen will.


----------



## Haiopai (24. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Keiner Tip vielleicht: Schlauchboote haben oft klappbare Geräteträger, guck doch mal ob du da nicht was passendes findest.


----------



## Sea Baby (25. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

Hallo,
vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen und mit deinen Vorstellungen soetwas herstellen. 
Gruß Sea Baby


----------



## FischersFritze (26. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter-Systeme fürs Dach?*

#h Danke Jungs!
Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden und einen guten Mann,welcher mir so etwas bauen kann!!
So, nu kann es losgehen mit dem Basteln!!!
MFG Stefan ( Mr.Postman) #6


----------

